# tp link modem td w 8968 malfunction



## andy_65_in (Jul 5, 2015)

modem was working fine but now doesnt connect with my lappie on wi fi but does with all my mobiles.wi fi works well with this lappie with my bsnl modem.tp link on WPA 2 personel secure mode with enable WPS disabled
Wireless -- SecurityThis page allows you to configure security features of the wireless LAN interface. 
You may setup configuration manually or through Wi-Fi Protected Setup(WPS)
WPS      Enable *WPS:*                       Enabled                      Disabled                          



Manual Setup AP
*In order to protect your network from hackers and unauthorized users, it is highly recommended you choose one of the following wireless network security settings. *
You can set the network authentication method, selecting data encryption, specify whether a network key is required to authenticate to this wireless network and specify the encryption strength.
Warning: we suggest you not to set WEP encryption to "Enabled" when the device runs in 11n mode. The device's wireless highest speed is 54Mbps in that encryption type.
Tips: 11n only mode are not supported when WEP encryption is "Enabled" or WPA Encryption type is "TKIP".
Tips: "WPA Encryption" are not allowed to set to "TKIP" when the device runs in 11n mode. 
Click "Save/Apply" when done.

Select SSID:                   TP-LINK_58CD1A                    Network Authentication:                   Open (insecurity)Shared (good)WPA-Enterprise (good)WPA-Personal (better/recommended)WPA2-Enterprise (better)WPA2-Personal (best/recommended)Mixed WPA2/WPA Enterprise (adaptive)Mixed WPA2/WPA-PSK Personal(adaptive)


Wireless Network Key: (Also called WPA Pre-Shared Key) Click here to display(You can enter ASCII characters between 8 and 63 characters or 8 to 64 Hexadecimal characters.)


WPA Group Rekey Interval: (optional)


WPA Encryption:                         AESTKIP+AES


WEP Encryption:                         DisabledEnabled


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 5, 2015)

Try resetting the router


----------



## braindead (Jul 10, 2015)

cannot connect to wifi or the internet?


----------

